# Can I use Savlon on my baby



## MrsPoodle

My lo has scratched her face quite badly and there is a little scab on her cheek. I've lost the leaflet that came with the Savlon, is it safe to use on her? She is 1 month and one week.


----------



## Flick

Hiya not sure but my lo's scratched herself and made scabs a couple of times and they've healed really quickly (like, completely gone in 3 days) so I'd say not needed so long as she's clean (which I'm sure she is :) xxx)


----------



## hb1

Babies are full of stem cells so heal quickly - generally for small marks like scratches and spots the skin heals perfectly in babies due to the stem cells - as we get older the skin heals but not perfectly and is less easily healed the older we get....

ps sudocrem has antiseptic qualities i think -n not sure about savlon - have non to hand


----------



## bumpy89

I think savlon is ok, i brought some yesterday as LO had scratched his hand quite badly, it didnt have a leaflet in the box :shrug: but on the tube it says its ok to use on nappy rash.


----------

